# weird new behaviour....



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

hiya , just wondered if anyone had any insight into mavis's new weirdo behaviour
she has started shredding the paper in their setup thats in the toilet part (usually a whole paper ) and taking it into her bed...sometimes with pee etc on it . 
every day i empty it and every day she does the same :hand:....been happening for about a week.....its always the same cat tree hidey hole bit too...which already has fleecy bedding in it...as does all their bed areas......the boys dont have nuts so she cant be pregnant , she had her jill jab the begining of march and no contact with any other fuzzies.....
any ideas very much welcome as to what this could be haha.....it wouldnt bother me so much if i didnt have to clean up so much shredded paper every day and a whole section of pee and poop that isnt on paper hahah


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

If her Jill jab brought her out of season she may be having a phantom pregnancy now, in her head her kits will be due any day so the nest is her preparation for that. Hopefully DKDREAM will go along to advise more on this, but my Maggee built a lovely little nest behind the sofa when her "air babies" were due. She also dragged as many of her brothers and sisters (who temporarily became substitute Kits) into the nest as often as she could .


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

oh...she does get kinda frantic after iv torn it all it....should i maybe leave a paper out for her to faff about with....id rather she didnt drag the dirty papers in ...poor wee toot, i did think it might be a phantom but with the jill jab being ages ago i didnt really dwell on it
thanks for your help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Debbierobb109 said:


> oh...she does get kinda frantic after iv torn it all it....should i maybe leave a paper out for her to faff about with....id rather she didnt drag the dirty papers in ...poor wee toot, i did think it might be a phantom but with the jill jab being ages ago i didnt really dwell on it
> thanks for your help


I'm not certain what's best to advise regarding the paper, I let mags keep her nest and she's had a terrible phantom that has lasted for months, but we do think she's also had some type of reaction to the Jill jab as she really got quite ill and ended up having to stay in the vets on fluids and antibiotics, she's only just recovered and she had the jab back in February . I will direct DKDREAM to the thread when I chat to him next though, he will be able to tell you the best way to go with her .


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

thanks 
she is her usual self other than the whole nest making....although she is nipping more, but if she thinks she is having babies that could be why?? 
thanks for your help


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I've spoken to DKDREAM, he suggests changing the litter so she isn't able to drag it into her nest. He did say that you could provide her with more fleeces blankets or maybe even some hay for her to use in her nest instead, but if you do that it's possible that it may encourage her behaviour (the nipping can be part of the hormonal changes)


----------



## Debbierobb109 (Mar 23, 2013)

ok ill pop in a few more blankets...although they drag them out to the center of the shed as they are too hot haha....but ill put in other for her, thanks for ll your help


----------

